# Monitor zeigt nur noch Streifen



## andreas-63 (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo, woran kann das liegen, das mein Monitor nur noch Streifen anzeigt?
Fängt schon beim booten an, nix zu sehen.
Belinea 1926S1W an 2xGeforce 8800 GTS 512 (im SLI-Modus)
Habe schon die Karten einzeln getestet, immer dasselbe.
Hitzeproblem kann ich ausschließen.
Rechner war jetzt ein paar Tage nicht an.
So ein Mist, brauch das Ding zum arbeiten.

Jemand einen Tipp für mich?

Danke


----------



## EmmasPapa (17. Juni 2008)

Mal einen anderen Monitor oder TV testen. Kann ja auch sein das der Monitor kaputt ist.


----------



## andreas-63 (17. Juni 2008)

Hm, nur keiner in der Nähe, so ein Mist..

Danke


----------



## Rod-Y-ler (17. Juni 2008)

andreas-63 am 17.06.2008 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, woran kann das liegen, das mein Monitor nur noch Streifen anzeigt?
> Fängt schon beim booten an, nix zu sehen.
> Belinea 1926S1W an 2xGeforce 8800 GTS 512 (im SLI-Modus)
> Habe schon die Karten einzeln getestet, immer dasselbe.
> ...



Hast du mal die Karten einzeln in einem anderen Rechner testen können? Ich würde sagen mind. eine ist kaputt.

Gruß


----------



## andreas-63 (17. Juni 2008)

Nein, habe nur einen PC hier, sonst nur Notebooks.
Habe wie gesagt die Karten einzeln getestet, also immer nur eine im PC gelassen und es auch in verschiedenen Steckplätzen versucht, nix...


----------



## Rod-Y-ler (17. Juni 2008)

andreas-63 am 17.06.2008 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, habe nur einen PC hier, sonst nur Notebooks.
> Habe wie gesagt die Karten einzeln getestet, also immer nur eine im PC gelassen und es auch in verschiedenen Steckplätzen versucht, nix...



Jo hattest du auch, sorry hab ich wohl nur halbherzig gelesen   

Hmm, ist aber echt schwierig wenn du auch keine Möglichkeiten hast es anderweitig zu testen. Monitor kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen (lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren). Schon ungewöhnlich das beide Karten nicht gehen... Du bräuchtest eigentlich ne ganz andere Karte um auszuschliessen das nicht beide kaputt sind (was schon nem 6er in Lotto gleicht...) aber vllt gabs aus irgendeinem Grund nen Kurzschluss. Oder aber auch irgendwas stimmt mit dem Board nicht. Hast du einfach testhalber versucht ein Biosreset zu machen? vllt einfach mal die Batterie für ein paar min entfernen. Einfach nur um sicher zu sein das nicht irgendwas im Bios Murks ist (wüsste zwar nicht was für eine Einstellung sowas auslösen könnte aber ein Versuch ist es allemal Wert).

Gruß


----------



## andreas-63 (17. Juni 2008)

Werd ich mal probieren mit dem Bios.
Werde berichten.

Danke


----------



## andreas-63 (17. Juni 2008)

Ach ja, hatte das Problem schon einmal, nur nicht so gravierend wie jetzt schon gar nicht so hartnäckig, einmal während ich gezockt hatte, da ging es aber nach ein paar Sekunden wieder, dann war es mal etwas länger, da hat ein Reboot geholfen, aber jetzt hilft im Moment gar nix.


----------



## Rod-Y-ler (17. Juni 2008)

andreas-63 am 17.06.2008 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, hatte das Problem schon einmal, nur nicht so gravierend wie jetzt schon gar nicht so hartnäckig, einmal während ich gezockt hatte, da ging es aber nach ein paar Sekunden wieder, dann war es mal etwas länger, da hat ein Reboot geholfen, aber jetzt hilft im Moment gar nix.




Und du bist ganz sicher das es nicht ein Hitzeproblem ist? Hast du mal NVtuner installiert? Damit kannst du ziemlich gut die Temps überwachen.

EDIT: Ne schon gut dann müsstest du aber nicht beim Booten probleme haben. Die Hitzeprobleme werden meist erst sichtbar beim daddeln


----------



## andreas-63 (17. Juni 2008)

Nein, das hab ich nicht installiert.
Habe auch nix getunt etc.
Hitzeproblem sollte nicht das Problem sein, denn ich bekomme im kalten Zustand, wenn ich das Dingens einschalte, ja schon nichts zu sehen, deswegen denke ich, das es kein Hitzeproblem sein kann.
Lüfter laufen alle, Seitenwand ist offen und hier scheint keine Sonne...

Danke


----------



## EmmasPapa (17. Juni 2008)

Im Bios ist SLI aber korrekt eingerichtet!? Ist da irgend etwas OC!? Die Boardtreiber sind neu!? Welchen grafiktreiber nutzt Du?


----------



## andreas-63 (17. Juni 2008)

So, ich denke, der Monitor ist defekt.
Wenn ich den PC ausschalte, bekommt man ja immer die Meldung am Monitor, das er kein Signal hat, und das kommt nicht, bzw. auch hier wieder nur Streifen.
Grad mal ein Jahr alt das Teil...


----------



## andreas-63 (17. Juni 2008)

Denke schon, das alles richtig eingerichtet ist, denn es funzte ja 3 Monate lang, ist alles neu, Hardware und Software, bis auf die GRAKA-Treiber, da hab ich noch den 169 drauf.
Lief alles einwandfrei, bis auf die 2 Störungen zwischendurch mit den Streifen.
Auch nix OC.


----------



## andreas-63 (17. Juni 2008)

Habe den Monitor jetzt vom PC komplett getrennt, hängt nur noch am Strom, und wenn ich ihn dann einschalte, Streifen!


----------



## Rod-Y-ler (17. Juni 2008)

andreas-63 am 17.06.2008 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich denke, der Monitor ist defekt.
> Wenn ich den PC ausschalte, bekommt man ja immer die Meldung am Monitor, das er kein Signal hat, und das kommt nicht, bzw. auch hier wieder nur Streifen.
> Grad mal ein Jahr alt das Teil...




bootet dein Rechner normal im Hintergrund oder hört der auch auf? Es könnte auch das Board einen Defekt haben. Das Phänomen hatte ich auch vor ein paar Monaten mit nem Gigabyte DS3. Da war allerdings ein Arbeitsspeicher und das Board hin. Allerdings zeigte da der Monitor immer nur kein Signal oder im Bios Postscreen ist er abgeschmiert. Wenn dein Moni defekt ist müsste er eigentlich normal hochfahren...

@Emmaspapa Treiber sind hier eher weniger ein Prob da der PC eh überhaupt nicht bootet, oder schon beim hochfahren kein Bild zeigt.

EDIT: Na gut dann ist er wohl wirklich hin...


----------



## Rod-Y-ler (17. Juni 2008)

andreas-63 am 17.06.2008 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe den Monitor jetzt vom PC komplett getrennt, hängt nur noch am Strom, und wenn ich ihn dann einschalte, Streifen!



Wenn du die Rechnung noch hast ist das eigentlich kein Prob. Hab zwar ewig kein Belinea selber mehr gehabt aber früher war der Austauschservice von Belinea eigentlich sehr gut. So mit neuen vorbeibrigen und alten mitnehmen...    

Weiss alldings nicht wie das heute ist. Musst mal bei Ihnen anrufen


----------



## andreas-63 (17. Juni 2008)

Also er bootet völlig normal, das ist nicht das Problem (Gott sei Dank).
Na, nu muss wohl ein neuer her.
Danke


----------



## Rod-Y-ler (17. Juni 2008)

andreas-63 am 17.06.2008 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Also er bootet völlig normal, das ist nicht das Problem (Gott sei Dank).
> Na, nu muss wohl ein neuer her.
> Danke



Jo dann wars wirklich der Moni. Das ist eher selten...


----------



## andreas-63 (19. Juni 2008)

So, Monitor wurde ausgetauscht, alles wunderbar.
Gott sei Dank nicht die Grakas im Eimer...

Danke


----------



## EmmasPapa (19. Juni 2008)

andreas-63 am 19.06.2008 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> So, Monitor wurde ausgetauscht, alles wunderbar.
> Gott sei Dank nicht die Grakas im Eimer...
> 
> Danke



Wobei ein SLI System an 19" TFT/CRT auch nicht unbedingt Sinn macht. Da sollten dann schon 22/24" dran hängen


----------

